

Ask HN: Finding roommates in (south) bay area? - bronxbomber92

If you&#x27;re a new-grad moving to the bay area for a new job and shopping for apartments, you most likely (a) don&#x27;t know many people in the area and (b) want a roommate to lower rent. More so, there are probably hundreds other people in the same exact situation!<p>So, if you&#x27;ve been such a person (as I am now!), what have you found to be the best way of finding roommates?<p>Thanks :)
======
andymoe
Ten years ago the answer was craigslist and now the answer is still
craigslist.

